# pontoon boat rental at Pymatuning?



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Going on vacation to Pymatuning in mid-July. Do you know of any good places to rent a pontoon boat for a day? Also, any place to rent a fishing boat for a week? Would I need to reserve the boat ahead of time, or will there be plenty available?


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Few years ago, I rented a pontoon from Espyville Boat Rental, by the causeway off of Rt. 285, they had discounted pricing for mid-week opposed to weekends. There are a few places around the lake to rent. If I were you, I'd Google Pymatuning Boat Rentals and place some calls so your not without a boat on your well earned vacation!!!


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Pymatuning liveries, in Andover. Across the street from the duck n drake.
They have 20hp a few of their pontoons.
Jamestown and espyville used to have 8hp.
Worth asking liveries how many HP before you make a decision


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

bdawg said:


> Going on vacation to Pymatuning in mid-July. Do you know of any good places to rent a pontoon boat for a day? Also, any place to rent a fishing boat for a week? Would I need to reserve the boat ahead of time, or will there be plenty available?


All the boat liveries have rentals. Bet your looking at a 100 bucks for a pontoon for the day. I believe the mid week discounts are no longer but check just the same


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

FWIW, Espyville (PA side) and Pymatuning Livery (OH side) are both about the same for all day, $110 weekday, $180 weekends


----------

